# ibs



## carol/joe1965 (Sep 5, 2016)

My husband has had IBS plus diverticulosis for the past eight years .He has had ever test imaginable and they always say its nothing serious .He lives constantly on laxatives ,not eating and using suppositories to get rid of gas .He also complains of sitting on a ball and cannot sit on a easy boy chair or couch so must always sit on a hard chair .Ive read lots of your reviews but no one talks of this .Hopefully someone will answer me .He talks of suicide too as he has no life because you may have one good day but ten more bad .He takes buscapan and gravol when the pain is severe and is constantly on antibiotics because they think thats why he gets the worst pain .We dont believe them but have no place else to turn .Please answer if you can help us out .


----------



## northern soul (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi sorry to here that your husband is having such a bad time I have had IBS for just over 30 years and have also had every test under the sun I had my odd good day but mainly bad with C then D so I wrote a food diary every day of what I ate and relized I was gluten intollerant I went Gfree just over two years ago and it seemed to stop the nausia and constipation but not the D or the bloated feeling. I have since went back to the doctor 5 weeks ago after a few very bad spells of D were I was housebound for about a week and so ill. The doctor sugested that I went on the LOW FODMAP DIET and I am five weeks into it now and have no bloating did have a bad spell but I know what it was ( a bacon sandwich) I find any red meat sets me off even though its allowed on the diet you cannot have any form of onions,garlic,leeks. The diet does look a bit daunting when you first look at it but after a few weeks you get the hang of it and after 8 weeks you can re introduce one food at a time from the high fodmap list to see if you are okay with it.I found it easier to keep it simple for the first two weeks and have started taking on week five pro biotic capsules and a multi vit must say I feel much better and starting to go to the loo normally. Its really worth a go as you have nothing to loose also try going for short walks or swimming (pick quite times) as this helps your mind.

Good luck


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI carol/joe

so very sorry for all your husband's problems. and what a loving, supportive wife you are to research them and post here .

you mentioned tests--has he had a defecography (defecatory proctogram)? this test diagnoses outlet problems such as pelvic floor dysfunction, rectal prolapse, rectocele etc. pfd is not just a woman's problem--men can develop it too. when you mentioned "sitting on a ball" that made me think rectocele because that's how a lot of people describe how a rectocele makes them feel. a rectocele is primarily a woman's problem but men can get one--it is possible.

here is one thread that came to mind when i read your post. it was posted by a man with similar problems as your husband and it discusses this and other issues as well, with several men chiming in about their situation:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/140999-male-with-rectocelecollapsed-pelvic-floor/

so he might want to look into all this and have a defecogram. if his present gastroenterologist isn't being proactive and helpful, he should get a new gastro doc. often gastroenterologists who work at university hospitals or motility clinics are more knowledgeable and proactive about investigating and treating constipation than other gastros. seeing a colorectal surgeon or a urologist might also be helpful for him.

good luck with everything. i do hope that he can get this thoroughly checked out. take care.


----------

